
TSA considering eliminating screening at smaller airports - zonotope
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/01/politics/tsa-considering-eliminating-screening-at-smaller-airports/index.html
======
hindsightbias
Rescreening those from feeder airports is going to be a huge cost/rebuild at
every hub I've been to.

